# Psu needed for amd fx 8320 and r9 270x



## shammisachdeva (May 18, 2014)

As title says which psu should be enough to run amd fx 8320 octa core proc and r9 270x gpu ??? 
I have several options like antec v550p   , corsair cx 500 , seasonic eco 500.............

will above mentioned be enough or do i have to buy higher watt psu ..i m very tight on budget and can,t spend more than 4000 rs.


----------



## rijinpk1 (May 18, 2014)

Antec vp550p gets my vote. You can consider corsair gs600 also. Seasonic eco 500 is not a bad product too.


----------



## bssunilreddy (May 18, 2014)

shammisachdeva said:


> As title says which psu should be enough to run amd fx 8320 octa core proc and r9 270x gpu ???
> I have several options like antec v550p   , corsair cx 500 , seasonic eco 500.............
> 
> will above mentioned be enough or do i have to buy higher watt psu ..i m very tight on budget and can,t spend more than 4000 rs.


Antec VP550P -3600.


----------



## daemon1 (May 22, 2014)

I already have antec VP550P for 8350 with 270. Go for it.


----------

